# [UPDATE: v2 released] PS3 HEN (Homebrew Enabler) now available for all console revisions



## DinohScene (Apr 28, 2019)

Neat!

Useless Super slims are finally useful!


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 28, 2019)

> HOW DOES IT WORK?:
> Install HAN Enabler. Copy PS3HEN.BIN, *HENTAI*.pkg and stackframe.bin(READ:rename) to /dev_usb000 and run the HTML.



So now we have to put hentai on our playstation? LEWD


----------



## PityOnU (Apr 28, 2019)

The value of some special edition slim consoles has probably just increased greatly...


----------



## GoldenBullet (Apr 28, 2019)

Is it a coincidence that I was looking into this earlier today? I thought my birthday was month ago


----------



## linuxares (Apr 28, 2019)

@KiiWii translations for us non-ps3 users?


----------



## Mythical (Apr 28, 2019)

I have a friend with several previously unmovable PS3's (he bought like 5 for whatever reason). He will be happy


----------



## gnmmarechal (Apr 28, 2019)

Amazing name. I approve.


----------



## Meepers55 (Apr 28, 2019)

It's good and all, but I don't really find it all that useful for anything other than piracy.


----------



## osaka35 (Apr 28, 2019)

excellent. been holding out for a ps3slim. what level access does this provide? or rather, what types of Homebrew won't work?


----------



## NutymcNuty (Apr 28, 2019)

osaka35 said:


> excellent. been holding out for a ps3slim. what level access does this provide? or rather, what types of Homebrew won't work?


high enough access to mount my backup'd copy of tony hawks proving ground so i assume kernel level.


----------



## Deleted_413010 (Apr 28, 2019)

osaka35 said:


> excellent. been holding out for a ps3slim. what level access does this provide? or rather, what types of Homebrew won't work?



You probably can't pirate with it but that's about it


----------



## Rioluwott (Apr 28, 2019)

Could anyone tell me what im able to do with this thing(Im new to the ps3 hacking scene) and what i cant(that i can with normal CFW), i always wanted a ps3 but couldnt find a hackeable one(that i can afford), i already have a ps2/psp so i don´t really need psx, ps2 or psp compability


----------



## chrisrlink (Apr 28, 2019)

one question why name your project "pervert" (Japanese meaning of hentai) i understand what it does but a really messed up name none the less


----------



## STLcardsWS (Apr 28, 2019)

linuxares said:


> @KiiWii translations for us non-ps3 users?



We have some additional details & warning about the release as well.
https://www.psx-place.com/threads/p...-for-superslim-all-noncfw-ps3-consoles.23817/

Which may explain a few more things. While compaytiable for all models. If your model can use CFW its still the king, but this HEN is very powerful as well for those nonCFW consoles.


----------



## Deleted_413010 (Apr 28, 2019)

chrisrlink said:


> one question why name your project "pervert" (Japanese meaning of hentai) i understand what it does but a really messed up name none the less



I completely agree with you. That name is going to be a meme for generations to come.


----------



## STLcardsWS (Apr 28, 2019)

chrisrlink said:


> one question why name your project "pervert" (Japanese meaning of hentai) i understand what it does but a really messed up name none the less



The Actual project Name is PS3HEN then within the PS3HEN Release we see the PS3 HENTAI package among other files of the PS3HEN release.. Then again it can be looked at either way.. 

Also fairly sure it was written in English and not Japanese  So why is some worried about what it means when it was written in a different language..


----------



## Impossible_Igntiz (Apr 28, 2019)

MythicalData said:


> I have a friend with several previously unmovable PS3's (he bought like 5 for whatever reason). He will be happy


Your friend is gonna be loaded before the summer hits!


----------



## Impossible_Igntiz (Apr 28, 2019)

Rioluwott said:


> Could anyone tell me what im able to do with this thing(Im new to the ps3 hacking scene) and what i cant(that i can with normal CFW), i always wanted a ps3 but couldnt find a hackeable one(that i can afford), i already have a ps2/psp so i don´t really need psx, ps2 or psp compability


run "backups" via a homebrew app named Multiman, you could also run RetroArch PS3, ScummVM, DOSBox, unlock demo games as Full versions without the need for an official PSN license, create custom made PS1 Classics & PS2 Classics, create PSP "Remasters" (it's built-in emulator) on the PS3 (though honestly most games runs like dogshit or black screen yo ass and some run surprisingly perfect for the most part)

And honestly that's about really it.... no homebrew games, N64 emulator, PC game ports sadly or most of the stuff you get on a Nintendo Switch preferably...

but you can at least install custom start-up logos + sound and legit beautifully crafted custom XMB Waves, watch free movies and tv-shows via dead Movian homebrew app, no PSN account need to enter their "TV/Services" official software apps like YouTube, a dead Twitch app, Funimation, Netflix (which still surprisingly works i believe), etc...


But for realz if your in it for the really cool homebrew stuff, the PS3 ain't it chief, stick to the Switch...


----------



## CeeDee (Apr 28, 2019)

So as someone out of the loop on PS3 stuff, what are the benefits of this over a machine running HAN? Can I install PSN packages and not need to use a .rap?


----------



## Rioluwott (Apr 28, 2019)

DSwizzy said:


> run "backups" ...etc.


What are notable homebrews you can only get on a fully hacked ps3?
any notable games or applications?
I have a 3DS,Wii,PS2 and PSP all of them fully hacked so im wondering if there is something aside ps3 games that i couldn´t get on those consoles
i wanted to get a ps3 just to play some ps3 games and maybe use it as a media player but you got me curious on the possibilities


----------



## godreborn (Apr 28, 2019)

CeeDee said:


> So as someone out of the loop on PS3 stuff, what are the benefits of this over a machine running HAN? Can I install PSN packages and not need to use a .rap?



you will probably always need a rap.  even fixes require the rap for decryption.  each of those is unique.

edit: unless fixes work, but you do need the rap to make one.


----------



## BiggieCheese (Apr 28, 2019)

So does this mean we don’t have to deal with that shaky CFW2OFW stuff for game backups anymore?


----------



## OrGoN3 (Apr 28, 2019)

RattletraPM said:


> [ATTACH=full]165192[/ATTACH]​




Am I renaming one of the files? If so, what do I rename it to? Either way, I see three files. What HTML is there to run?​


----------



## MiiJack (Apr 28, 2019)

The name was chosen perhaps to distract Sony's Ninjas


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 28, 2019)

Nice release!


----------



## sergiou87 (Apr 28, 2019)

Great homebrew enabler, better name


----------



## proffk (Apr 28, 2019)

There is more development in the ps3 scene than there is in ps4 scene.


----------



## Ryccardo (Apr 28, 2019)

BiggieCheese said:


> So does this mean we don’t have to deal with that shaky CFW2OFW stuff for game backups anymore?


For disc backups in the less accurate JB (GAMES folder) format, yep
The superior (if properly created) iso format isn't supported yet, of course you can convert between the two


----------



## NoNAND (Apr 28, 2019)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> So now we have to put hentai on our playstation? LEWD


never thought anyone could come up with such a lewd name for an exploit 
lol


----------



## Ryccardo (Apr 28, 2019)

NoNAND said:


> never thought anyone could come up with such a lewd name for an exploit
> lol


Nothing new or original, see the PS Vita's plugin system


----------



## CrossOut (Apr 28, 2019)

Next up is the 3.70 version of the PS Vita. This is amazing that all PS3 models can be made to have custom frameware. It does say MULTIMAN works too but compatibility is not the same, does this mean that some games wont work? Or that you just install if differently? Or it is accessed differenently?


----------



## CMDreamer (Apr 28, 2019)

Excellent.

So then withouth taking this new HEN into account, what would be the best PS3 model for having fully functional CFW on it?

I'm planning on getting one, but don't know much about it and the scene involved around it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Impossible_Igntiz (Apr 28, 2019)

proffk said:


> There is more development in the ps3 scene than there is in ps4 scene.


Barely, outside of CFW stuff

Sent from my SM-J700T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NutymcNuty (Apr 28, 2019)

CrossOut said:


> Next up is the 3.70 version of the PS Vita. This is amazing that all PS3 models can be made to have custom frameware. It does say MULTIMAN works too but compatibility is not the same, does this mean that some games wont work? Or that you just install if differently? Or it is accessed differenently?


to me multiman wont mount any games, so what i do is i back them up with multiman, then run the backup with managunz.


----------



## Ryccardo (Apr 28, 2019)

CMDreamer said:


> So then withouth taking this new HEN into account, what would be the best PS3 model for having fully functional CFW on it?


As always, any model without metldr2 (which indirectly means any model with minimum OS version 3.55 or lower, which indirectly means any Fat, slims 20xx and 21xx, and a limited number of 25xx)


----------



## theinternetnomad (Apr 28, 2019)

Does this require an activation every time I hard reboot? I just want to be able to play some of my Playstation 2 disc's on my Ps3 slim without much hassle


----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 29, 2019)

Time to get some hentai onto my ps3


----------



## thekarter104 (Apr 29, 2019)

Finally! The impossible made possible. Now I can finally make a friend of mine happy. His only goal is to play Red Alert for the PSX lol and I couldn't get it to work with HAN. I already have the bin and cue, not sure if that will work.


----------



## Impossible_Igntiz (Apr 29, 2019)

thekarter104 said:


> Finally! The impossible made possible. Now I can finally make a friend of mine happy. His only goal is to play Red Alert for the PSX lol and I couldn't get it to work with HAN. I already have the bin and cue, not sure if that will work.


You need to create a custom made PS1 Classics .pkg for to run PS1 games on your friend's Super Slim PS3, same with custom made PS2 Classics .pkg


----------



## raxadian (Apr 29, 2019)

So now I can hack my unhackable Slim PS3, yay!


----------



## CORE (Apr 29, 2019)

F***Sake! This always happens to me I toss something then shortly after regret it But on the other hand THIS IS AWESOME!


----------



## arceus (Apr 29, 2019)

RattletraPM said:


> View attachment 165192​
> The Playstation 3 is all but forgotten by console hackers. While being already superseded by its successors, developers are always hard at work finding new ways to defeat its security and allow unsigned code to run on Sony's seventh-generation console. Today, we've seen yet another milestone being set towards that goal: a HEN (Homebrew Enabler) compatible with every PS3 model out there has been released!
> 
> The curiously named PS3HENTAI has been anonymously developed and released (with full source code available). While it's not the same as running a full-blown CFW, it enables many other features which were otherwise not available using other previous exploits. The HEN is compatible with HFW 4.84 and reportedly works on all models, including the "unhackable" Slim and SuperSlim models, which previously only had access to the limited HAN exploits.
> ...


would other os work on the super slim now


----------



## grey72 (Apr 29, 2019)

Nice to see the weeb disease come over to the PS3 community as well


----------



## face235 (Apr 29, 2019)

I think it's awesome, and hilarious.


----------



## Joshifer34 (Apr 29, 2019)

So if I do this. And stick my suikoden V ps2 Disc in there will it run?


----------



## Sunnyboy (Apr 29, 2019)

i have a PHAT, give me a error when i use the patch PyPS3checker-standalone-package
i got a nand 
so i can`t path the firmware


----------



## CMDreamer (Apr 30, 2019)

Ryccardo said:


> As always, any model without metldr2 (which indirectly means any model with minimum OS version 3.55 or lower, which indirectly means any Fat, slims 20xx and 21xx, and a limited number of 25xx)



This'll do it... Thank you!!!


----------



## teamlocust (May 2, 2019)

Almost 90% of my ps3 games are working on multiman but none of the psone isos work?? any idea why??


----------



## Jekkers (May 2, 2019)

How to completely remove it from system


----------



## Berain666 (May 4, 2019)

CeeDee said:


> So as someone out of the loop on PS3 stuff, what are the benefits of this over a machine running HAN? Can I install PSN packages and not need to use a .rap?


You can still install packages as normal but you can also use Multiman and other Homebrew and have full file access to your PS3.   It is still pretty new though so be prepared for the regular bugs and such that come with anything new like this.  I get random freezes and black screens.  Most of the games I have installed using MM have worked so far though


----------



## Deleted_413010 (May 4, 2019)

proffk said:


> There is more development in the ps3 scene than there is in ps4 scene.



Yeah because the PS3 is older


----------



## MochaMilk (May 4, 2019)

Nevermind what I said, I'm sleepy and derpy right now lol


----------



## loon111 (May 4, 2019)

How do i run the html? 
Thats the bit i dont get, not done anything on ps3 before 

Thanks


----------



## Meepers55 (May 5, 2019)

Holy crap! Iso support??


----------



## raxadian (May 5, 2019)

Thanks for the upgrade.


----------



## regar2314 (May 5, 2019)

ps3 is still good for netflix


----------



## Silent_Gunner (May 5, 2019)

I have a hacked PHAT PS3 that can do, well, everything, but the problem is that, at the end of the day, it's a phat PS3 with all of the travel unfriendliness, not to mention the necessity for the fan to be louder than my tower fan. (I'm not exaggerating, btw) The Slim model, while better, doesn't have as much storage space as what I've put in my phat PS3 on the ones you can still get at a GameStop (I decided to re-tool an HDD from an old craptop).

Now, I've heard that the Super Slim is very shaky compared to the other two models, not just for homebrew, but for some other things as well. At the same time though, it's not only the smallest (and the most travel friendly) but if it can do both homebrew and run backups just fine, should I go with it or try my luck with getting a CFW-capable PS3 Slim?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (May 5, 2019)

PityOnU said:


> The value of some special edition slim consoles has probably just increased greatly...



Too bad the HDMI port on my white limited edition one is shot so I have to use composite cables....

*cries silently*


So this basically allows me to pirate anything Sony except PS3 ISO's right?...I'm on a super slim so CFW options are a no go...I think

Edit..wait what's ManaGunZ?...Can I play PS3 backups with this?


----------



## raxadian (May 6, 2019)

So, if you have an arealdy hackable old model Slim, and you hacked it ages ago, what are the options to give it a slighty more up to date custom firmware?


----------



## Impossible_Igntiz (May 6, 2019)

raxadian said:


> So, if you have an arealdy hackable old model Slim, and you hacked it ages ago, what are the options to give it a slighty more up to date custom firmware?


you can update straight to CFW 4.84 of your choice (Rebug being the one i'd highly recommend)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



stanleyopar2000 said:


> Too bad the HDMI port on my white limited edition one is shot so I have to use composite cables....
> 
> *cries silently*
> 
> ...


Yep! and yes you can play PS3 "backups" just normally fine with Managunz or IrisMan homebrew apps! 

Edit: Not just that but you can also use GTA V, Skyrim, and Call of Duty mods on your Super Slim just perfectly fine and also run RetroArch PS3 (aka emulators in one app), DOSBox had a port to the PS3 too and many other homebrew games and apps (though honestly there wasn't that many to begin with...)


----------



## HairHuntTroop (May 6, 2019)

Can I rip my games to back them up for RPCS3? Not interested in piracy or other homebrew on this thing. Just want my discs stored on PC.


----------



## raxadian (May 6, 2019)

DSwizzy said:


> you can update straight to CFW 4.84 of your choice (Rebug being the one i'd highly recommend)



Thank you I will give it a try.


----------



## linuxares (May 6, 2019)

So with V2, even the super slims can get backup support?


----------



## codezer0 (May 6, 2019)

So, does this mean super slims can finally run custom firmware, or is that still a no go?


----------



## MrMario2011 (May 6, 2019)

I've been using this on my Super Slim, awesome release! The biggest issue for me might be the occasion when HEN doesn't activate, but that can normally be resolved by a reboot. This will pretty much cover what most endusers want from their PS3: a way to run homebrew, emulators, and backup games either internally or through USB. It isn't a CFW, but it covers the bases many people are wanting to use a CFW PS3 for!


----------



## shano (May 6, 2019)

So what does CFW PS3's have over HEN v2 PS3's? Does most the homebrews work on HEN v2?


----------



## Impossible_Igntiz (May 6, 2019)

shano said:


> So what does CFW PS3's have over HEN v2 PS3's? Does most the homebrews work on HEN v2?


Honestly the majority of homebrews that casuals will want anyways all works fine on HEN v2.0.0 so there's really no need for full CFW really.

Though if your the type of person that makes homebrew or messes with the custom firmware features like converting a Retail to Debug PS3 console, change IDPS to unban yourself, and some other heavy technical shenanigans then full CFW is definitely need  full CFW like Rebug, Ferrox, Cobra, etc...


----------



## driverdis (May 7, 2019)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> Too bad the HDMI port on my white limited edition one is shot so I have to use composite cables....
> 
> *cries silently*
> 
> ...



Why not use component cables since they can handle up to 1080p Just fine on most TVs, with a small amount of TVs maxing at 1080i.

Most good TVs have little or very little visual differences between HDMI and component.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (May 7, 2019)

driverdis said:


> Why not use component cables since they can handle up to 1080p Just fine on most TVs, with a small amount of TVs maxing at 1080i.
> 
> Most good TVs have little or very little visual differences between HDMI and component.



This is actually what I use! It works decently and I cant tell the difference. Any help with the other PS3 Brew questions? I haven't had a hacked PS3 since my phat  Rebug unit YLOD'd 4 years ago.


----------



## Deleted User (May 8, 2019)

Here are the advantages to hen as of right now

-nearly full webman support,including ps3 and ps1 iso/folder format loading from both the hdd and usb,idps changing for unbaning the ps3 and instant ftp access once webman loads,the only thing missing is ps2 iso loading.You can mount them as iso's but they will come up as unsupported data on ofw.you can however still  load them as .enc through the ps2 classics launcher rebug edition.

-retroarch support,no need for ps2 homebrew injection anymore for emulators.

-multiman support for both backup loading and usb to hdd transfering.

-mod menu support for running custom eboots and sprx files.

-everything else han offers,so the backups you injected using the han exploit with signed pkg's will still run when you enable hen instead of han.

Syscalls possibly turn on once hen is enabled online so be careful.You are safe to turn han on online still,but you might want to enable hen offline unless your willing to let your console get banned.There is also a option in webman to disable syscalls once you enable hen,Homebrew however will give a error code while syscalls are disabled.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (May 11, 2019)

Ominous66521 said:


> Here are the advantages to hen as of right now
> 
> -nearly full webman support,including ps3 and ps1 iso/folder format loading from both the hdd and usb,idps changing for unbaning the ps3 and instant ftp access once webman loads,the only thing missing is ps2 iso loading.
> 
> ...



Wait does this mean that I can play PS3 / PS2 (not ISO yet)/ PS1 backups on my once non-hackable Super Slim??


----------



## jmrodrigues (May 11, 2019)

I've been trying all day with a Super Slim to get to install HAN, always fails to install (explore_plugin_full.rco, etc)
Extracted the HENv2.0 to FAT32 USB, Tried 2 USB pen drives, never get passed this. As for HEN, Exploit Initialization, never success. What am i doing wrong?
Installed HFW 4.84.2 Twice already.


----------

